# Our 2018 kids



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 14 kids from 5 does - 7 does & 7 bucks. One doe left to kid due this weekend. The kids were born Jan 24th - Feb 18th.

Wysteria









Hope and Bella (2 of Wysteria's triplets) 









Hope









Cosmo (Wysteria's boy)









Chloe and her boys Kili and Fili 


















Kili









Fili









Harmony









Harmony and Hunter (one of her triplets)









Mindy (Harmony's doe - bottle baby)









Winter (Harmony's other doeling)









Luna and 2 of her triplets - buckling and little doeling


















Luna's doeling and Mindy









Luna's other buckling 









Misty and Glorious (one of her triplets)









Glorious









Precious (Misty's doe)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty's buckling 









Winter, Misty's Boy, and Hunter









Luna, her triplets and Glorious (Misty's doe)









One of Luna's boys


















The youngest 3 sets of triplets









Mindy









Faith (Misty's May 17' doe), Hope and Kili









Ginger (Wysteria's grand daughter just turned 1yr - also a triplet) she always looks like she wants to eat me lol









Sire of all the kids


































​


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I love looking at your pictures! All gorgeous


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh and I thought my kids were growing like weeds! Yours are stunning!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They all look great!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it  It's so strange having so many triplets. I can't compare them to our past years as we usually have twins. The babies are growing well, but not as big at this age as our twins would be, but I'm not upset at that fact at all. 
My son commented on how much bone these kids have compared to the past years. I have to say, I think overall in the years we've been raising goats this may be our best kid crop so far.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't really care for Boer goats, but I knew I had to look at your thread because you always have the greatest pictures! And you didn't disappoint this time either! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had 2 babies born on Friday at 3:30am, but I haven't had a chance to get pictures of them! I'm hoping to get pics tomorrow. They are cute, and tiny compared to the older babies.

We got a lot of snow last night. A lot of it has melted through the day, but I did get some random pics late this morning. The babies weren't a big fan, but were very curious of the strange, cold white stuff.

Winter is not impressed









Precious being a poser


















Misty's buck - my daughter still hasn't named him! It's a crime! He's way too adorable!


















Mindy


















Luna's little doe 









Hunter


















Glorious


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting, such great pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh My. I could look at your photos of posing boers and flying babies all day long. 

*sigh* I need a new camera and goats with floppy ears!


----------



## Kaylam (Jan 31, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh My. I could look at your photos of posing boers and flying babies all day long.
> 
> *sigh* I need a new camera and goats with floppy ears!


Beautiful goats! Love the pictures


----------

